# Kleine Diskussionsrunde zum Hobbyprojekt >Warmwasseraufbereitung mittels Solarzellen<



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

*Kleine Diskussionsrunde zum Hobbyprojekt >Warmwasseraufbereitung mittels Solarzellen<*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines privates Projekt vor und würde gerne eure Meinung/Erfahrung einholen.

Ich habe in meinem Haus eine Wärmepumpe ( mit Wasserbrunnen ), welche mir Brauchwasser/Fußbodenheizung
heizt. Im meinem Pufferspeicher stecken insgesammt 4 Stabheizungen ( je 2 für Brauchw. / Fbh. ) wovon auch
nur jeweils einer angeschlossen ist ( falls die WP nicht genügend Heizleistung liefert, wird mit diesem Stab zusätzlich
geheizt ).

Pro Wasserspeicher wäre also ein Heizstab frei zur eigenen Benutzung

Nun komme ich günstig an ein paar Solarmodule und die Idee wäre, mit den Solarzellen direkt auf die Heizstäbe zu gehen.
Natürlich eine Abschaltung per DC-Schütz. ( Thermostatkontakte am Pufferspeicher sind vorhanden, jeweils ein PT100 auch noch.


Lassen wir mal die Wirtschaftlichkeit dahingestellt ( Hobbyprojekt zur Spaß an der Freude ), aber mir stellt sich erst einmal die Frage,
ob dies überhaupt sinnvoll funktionieren würde. Beispiel, Abends duschen alle, die Sonne ist weg, also springt die WP an, heizt auf
und am folgenden Tag wo dann die Sonne scheint, besteht kein Bedarf mehr an Warmwasser.


Was sind eure Meinungen / Erfahrungen.


----------



## vollmi (29 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Beispiel, Abends duschen alle, die Sonne ist weg, also springt die WP an, heizt auf
> und am folgenden Tag wo dann die Sonne scheint, besteht kein Bedarf mehr an Warmwasser.



Ich denke, in der Konstellation heizt du den Speicher ja den Tag durch auf wenn Sonne scheint. Dann ist er abends voll. Also entweder duschen dann alle so viel das der Speicher wirklich leer geht und von der WP aufgeheizt werden muss (muss der dann wirklich voll?). Oder der Speicher ist noch nicht ganz leer und wird am nächsten Tag durch die Sonne wieder geheizt.

ggf könntest du über Web die aktuelle Prognose holen und so entscheiden ob du vor Sonnenaufgang überhaupt etwas mit der WP nachheizt oder es damit zu rechnen ist das genügend Energie am nächsten Tag zur verfügung stehen wird um wieder durchzuladen.

Ich glaube aber, das elektrisches Heizen mit Solarstrom nicht sehr viel bringt, die Fläche direkt in flüssigem Energieträger würde vermutlich wesentlich mehr Energie umsetzen.

mfG René


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

> Also entweder duschen dann alle so viel das der Speicher wirklich leer geht


Ich habe drei Frauen zuhause. Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen.



> die Fläche direkt in flüssigem Energieträger würde vermutlich wesentlich mehr Energie umsetzen.


Ja, dafür ist mir der Aufwand aber zu hoch. Wie gesagt. Ein Hobbyprojekt ohne finanzielle Interessen.

Meine Idee wäre es auch, abends zu unterdrücken, das er komplett aufheizt. Wobei ich da wohl Probleme mit
meinen "Damen" bekomme


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

Alternativ wäre ja noch möglich, tagsüber Energie in Batterien zu speichern und erst Abends bei Bedarf anfangen zu heizen.
Allerdings wäre dann der gesamte Wirkungsgrad noch schlechter.


----------



## vollmi (29 April 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre ja noch möglich, tagsüber Energie in Batterien zu speichern und erst Abends bei Bedarf anfangen zu heizen.
> Allerdings wäre dann der gesamte Wirkungsgrad noch schlechter.



Energie kannst du nur speichern wenn du denn einen überschuss hast. Und dann wohl besser in nem grösseren Warmwassereimer.

Aber der Wirkungsgrad von Akkus ist doch erstaunlich. Wir haben hier eine 50kWh Powerwall von Tesla. Die macht sich schon bezahlt wenn man entsprechenden überschuss produzieren kann um ne Woche aus der Wall zu ziehen wenns denn Duster wird.


----------



## winnman (29 April 2019)

Hast du Fussbodenheizung?

Dann kannst du ja Tagsüber die Steuerung ein bisschen manipulieren, dass die FBH zb.: 0,1 - 0,2°C überheizt wird. und dafür lässt du die PV den ganzen Tag in den WW Speicher arbeiten (da ev. wenn deine PV genug Leistung hat auch den 2. Heizkörper verwenden). Um 14:00 oder 15:00 lässt du die WP auf WW los, wurde das tagsüber durch PV erwärmt, tut sich nichts mehr, hat PV nicht gereicht, kann die WP locker einen WW Takt machen und es gibt abends genug warmes Wasser.

Genaue Werte musst du natürlich an dein Haus anpassen/austesten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

Hallo Winman,

das ist ja die Krux an der Sache. Im Winter > Viel Fußbodenheizungsbedarf aber wenig Sonne oder Sonne aber Panel mit Schnee bedeckt.
Im Sommer kein Bedarf an FBH aber viel Sonne. Im Prinzip wäre es wohl das beste, die Energie zu speichern und Bedarfsgerecht anzufordern.


----------



## Plan_B (29 April 2019)

Wie groß ist den benannter Puffer? Ich vermute gerade groß genug. Und da liegt für mich das Problem: Du hast nach 2 mal Duschen keine andere Chance als den Puffer per WP wieder nachzuheizen. Schließlich könnte es sein, dass die dritte Frau auch noch duschen will.

Auf der anderen Seite stünde die Variante die Puffersolltemperatur auf 50° einzustellen. Das wäre dann die Wärmepumpenbegrenzung um Reserve für die Sonne zu lassen. Wenn da dann schon Deine Frauen mosern ist der Speicher noch viel kleiner als ich dachte  .

Wieviele Solarmodule kannst Du denn auftreiben? Mehr als 1000Wp? Unter 500W würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen und ggf. reinheizen was das Zeug hält. Allerdings wäre eine Einspeisung ins Netz wohl etwas, was mehr bringt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2019)

> Allerdings wäre eine Einspeisung ins Netz wohl etwas, was mehr bringt.


Wie gesagt, es soll nur ein Hobbyprojekt sein. Einspeisen werde ich sicher nicht, Vergütung
ist eh nicht lukrativ, Zähler Anträge... 

Der Tank fasst 300L Brauchwasser + 100 Liter FBH.

Mögliche Leistung wären ca. 600-800Wp.


----------



## GLT (29 April 2019)

Wie wäre es mit reinem Eigenverbrauch als Kleinst-Photovoltaik?

Kleiner Wechselrichter der nur so Dinge wie Telefonanlage, Kühlschrank im täglichen Kleinlastbetrieb füttert?


----------



## vollmi (30 April 2019)

Wenn du noch an akkus und umrichter rankommst. Die wp mit solarstrom betreiben &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ja, Möglichkeiten gäbe es viele ( Energie puffern..., das machen ja schon viele ). Die Herausforderung für mich
wäre es, mit geringstem Aufwand so viel wie möglich an Nutzen herauszuholen. 

Vielleicht wäre es eine Idee ( wie schon genannt ), die Solltemperatur des Nutzwassers um einige Grad abzusenken und dann tagsüber durchgehend
mit einer Anlage mit ca. 600Wp zuzuheizen ( Natürlich mit einer Abschaltung ab einer Temperatur X )


----------



## ioStart (30 April 2019)

vielleicht kannst du die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung und damit auch die Effizienz folgendermaßen steigern.

Du möchtest ja nur "nur" Wasser erwärmen. Dazu ist es nicht zwingend notwendig, einen Wechselrichter einzusetzen. Durch geschicktes Verschalten der Pv-Module und den Heizstäben kann idealerweise ein günstiger Spannungsarbeitspunkt der PV-Module erreicht werden. Und dann einfach mit einer Serienschaltung von Spannungsüberwachung und Temperaturüberwachung den Laststromkreis ein oder aus-schalten.
Dabei ist allerdings zu berücksichtigen, dass die Heizstäbe konstant Leistung beziehen, die Module diese aber bekanntermaßen nur in starker Abhängigkeit der Sonne liefern. Das wird sich auf die Spannung auswirken.
... denkbar wäre dies mit Kondensatoren und einer Pulsweitenmodulation zur Spannungsregelung zu kompensieren
Wenn es mein Hobbyprojekt wäre, wäre das mal ein guter Anlass, mich mal wieder mit dem Thema "Leistungselektronik" zu befassen. Im Unterschied zu Industrie-tauglichen Komponenten, kostet das fast nichts


----------



## ioStart (30 April 2019)

.. noch was am Rande: warum sieht mein Ö anders aus, als bei dir? Zeichensatzproblem bei meinem Rechner?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

> Du mÃ¶chtest ja nur "nur" Wasser erwÃ¤rmen. Dazu ist es nicht zwingend notwendig, einen Wechselrichter einzusetzen.


Das war ja von Anfang an der Plan. => Weniger Verluste durch fehlen des Wechselrichters => Weniger Kosten => Weniger Teile die ausfallen können



> Dabei ist allerdings zu berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass die HeizstÃ¤be konstant  Leistung beziehen, die Module diese aber bekanntermaÃŸen nur in starker  AbhÃ¤ngigkeit der Sonne liefern. Das wird sich auf die Spannung  auswirken.



Das ist klar, wenig Sonne => wenig bis keine Heizleistung, viel Sonne => mäßige aber konstante Heizleistung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

ioStart schrieb:


> .. noch was am Rande: warum sieht mein Ö anders aus, als bei dir? Zeichensatzproblem bei meinem Rechner?



Vermutlich hast du beim Anmelden im Forum nicht das Häckchen "angemeldet bleiben" aktiviert. Dann wird der Text so verzerrt.


----------



## ioStart (30 April 2019)

ok, bin jetzt dauerhaft angemeldet und schreibe jetzt ein ö

Um die verfügbare Sonnenenergie zu nutzen, kannst du ja bis knapp unter dem Siedepunkt aufheizen. Nebeneffekt: Legionellen werden beseitigt...
Allerdings ist das beim Einschalten der Dusche halt gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass das warme Wasser großen Temperaturschwankungen unterlegen ist. Bei Erwachsenen lästig, bei Kindern gefährlich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2019)

> m die verfügbare Sonnenenergie zu nutzen, kannst du ja bis knapp unter  dem Siedepunkt aufheizen. Nebeneffekt: Legionellen werden beseitigt...



Ja, soweit möchte ich gar nicht heizen und ich vermute mal das dies mit ein paar mq PV auch nicht möglich sein wird. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, statt z.B. auf
85° nur noch auf z.B. 78° mit der WP zu heizen und dann tagsüber mit der PV noch ein paar Grad rauskitzeln. Das Ganze müsste natürlich langfristig geloggt
werden um zu optimieren. Falls das Ganze später nicht sinnvoll funktionieren sollte, warum auch immer, baue ich es zurück. Mir geht es eher
um das ausloten "einfachster" Möglichkeiten und die Anlage mit einfachsten mitteln kostengünstig zu optimieren.


----------



## winnman (30 April 2019)

oder ein kleines 24V DC Netz aufbauen, ein bisschen Batteriestützung und dann so Teile die meist sowieso ein Netzteil haben daran betreiben (Fritzbox, Handyladen, Radio, . . .)

Kannst damit wahrscheinlich fast alle kleinen Standby Verbraucher abdecken. Mit WR würde ich da aber nicht anfangen.


----------



## Plan_B (30 April 2019)

ioStart schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings ist das beim Einschalten der Dusche halt gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass das warme Wasser großen Temperaturschwankungen unterlegen ist. Bei Erwachsenen lästig, bei Kindern gefährlich



Dagegen hilft ein Thermostatregler z.B. von ESBE am Speicherauslauf. Ist ohnehin Vorschrift bei Speichertemperaturen >60°C. Auch der Speicher muss dafür ausgelegt sein (Stichwort Kalkalblagerung, aggressivität von heißem Frischwasser).

Mit einem solchen Thermostatregler ergibt sich eine virtuelle deutliche Vergrößerung des Speichers durch den geringeren Kaltwasserzulauf.


----------



## GLT (1 Mai 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... statt z.B. auf 85° nur noch auf z.B. 78° mit der WP zu heizen und


Derartige Temperaturen passen nicht zum wirtschaftlichen Betrieb einer Wärmepumpe - Heißgastauscher für TWW-Erzeugung ja, aber ohne weitere Infos kommt mir das etwas "spanisch" vor.

Der Puffer (Kombipuffer?) hat insgesamt 300 Liter? Wieviel ist das als TWW-Boiler u. wieviel tatsächlich Heizpufferinhalt?


----------



## GLT (1 Mai 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> oder ein kleines 24V DC Netz aufbauen, ein bisschen Batteriestützung und dann so Teile die meist sowieso ein Netzteil haben daran betreiben (Fritzbox, Handyladen, Radio, . . .)


Jedes Gerät adaptieren - und das auch bei jedem Neukauf?


----------



## winnman (1 Mai 2019)

nein, nur entsprechende Netzteil durch welche die mit 24V DC klarkommen ersetzen, da gibts genug im LKW Bereich.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2019)

Ich denk mal, dass die ursprüngliche Idee auch die sinnvollste Idee ist.
Wenn möglich die PV-Module so verschalten, dass du direkt damit Heizen kannst.
Da hast du den geringsten finanziellen Aufwand.
Der Aufwand steckt da in der Abstimmung Lebensgewohnheiten (wer duscht wann), PV, Wärmepumpe und elektr. Zuheizer.
Aber das ist ja quasi fast nur Kampf mit den 3 Frauen, ein wenig Hardware und mehr oder weniger viel Software ... Also genau richtig als Hobbyprojekt. 

Die Hauptschwierigkeit ist eigentlich, dass deine günstigen Energiequellen (PV und Wärmepumpe) den Speicher vergleichsweise langsam aufheizen. Der elektrische Zuheizer zwar schnell(er) aber auch massiv teurer. Der Wärmeeintrag von Wärmepumpe und Zuheizer ist berechenbar, der Eintrag deiner PV ist sehr variabel.
Irgendwie (wie auch immer) musst du nun das mit den Lebensgewohnheiten zusammenbringen.
Das Nutzen von Wettervorsagen für den PV-Eintrag wurde ja schon angesprochen.

Falls es sich bei deinem Pufferspeicher um einen Schichtladespeicher handelt, dann hast duch auch noch die Möglichkeit damit zu "spielen".
Wenn es kein Schichtspeicher ist, dann lohnt es sich vielleicht über eine Anschaffung nach zu denken.
Wie bei allen anderen Dingen auch, muss halt die Basis passen.

Hier die optimale Lösung zu finden, ist wohl ähnlich wie Suche der Alchemisten nach dem Stein der Weisen 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Mai 2019)

> , aber ohne weitere Infos kommt mir das etwas "spanisch" vor


Hallo GLT, diese Werte waren nur exemplarisch. Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause und kann die tatsächlich eingestellten Werte nicht ablesen.
Wenn ich Do/Fr nach Hause komme lese ich sie mal aus.

Also einzelne Geräte mit 24V zu versorgen ist nichts für mich. Ich werde die kommenden Monate mal mit dem Projekt anfangen und euch auf
dem laufenden halten.



> Der Puffer (Kombipuffer?) hat insgesamt 300 Liter? Wieviel ist das als TWW-Boiler u. wieviel tatsächlich Heizpufferinhalt?


Werte folgen noch

Vielleicht ist das Ganze auch gar nicht so kompliziert wie gedacht und mit der PV Anlage wird das Wasser nur um 1-2-3 °C angehoben, so dass
die relativ träge WP ( die ja auch tagsüber an und an mal anspringt ) dementsprechent früher abschaltet.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Mai 2019)

Wie groß das Delta Deines Speichers durch die PV im Worst-Case ist lässt sich doch wohl ausrechnen.
Vermutlich lassen sich Temperaturen deutlich oberhalb 60° durch intelligenten Einsatz der Zirkulation verhindern. Bei der geringen Größe würde ich bei Dir keinen Schichtkombispeicher vermuten, aber ich kann mich irren.
Der Schichtspeicher hat den Vorteil recht hohe Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen oberer (TWW) und unterer Zone (Heizungsunterst.) zu erreichen. Ich beobachte hier gelegentlich Differenzen von >50K bei mir (Frühjahr/Frühherbst).


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Wie groß das Delta Deines Speichers durch die PV im Worst-Case ist lässt sich doch wohl ausrechnen.
> Vermutlich lassen sich Temperaturen deutlich oberhalb 60° durch intelligenten Einsatz der Zirkulation verhindern. Bei der geringen Größe würde ich bei Dir keinen Schichtkombispeicher vermuten, aber ich kann mich irren.
> Der Schichtspeicher hat den Vorteil recht hohe Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen oberer (TWW) und unterer Zone (Heizungsunterst.) zu erreichen. Ich beobachte hier gelegentlich Differenzen von >50K bei mir (Frühjahr/Frühherbst).



Welche Systeme nutzt du?
Wärmepumpe und Solarthermie?

Ich bin auch immer wieder mal am überlegen ein "intelligentes Energiekonzept" zu finden.

Momentan scheitert es allerdings noch am Schwaben in mir 
Anders gesagt: Es kostet zu viel und bringt (noch) zu wenig.


----------



## Plan_B (1 Mai 2019)

Solarthermie.
Man muss kein Schwabe sein, um Aufwand und Nutzen abzuwägen. Wichtigster Punkt: WAF


----------



## Heinileini (1 Mai 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Man muss kein Schwabe sein, um Aufwand und Nutzen abzuwägen.


Stimmt. Lipper sind auch qualifiziert.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Mai 2019)

@andy
Eigentlich hast du mit Solarthermie das gleiche Thema wie DeltaMikeAir.
Nur hast du wahrscheinlich einen richtig dimensionierten Schichtladespeicher.
Da kann man zwar auch anfangen zu spielen um noch die letzten Prozentpunkte zu optimieren ... Aber das kostet dann viel Zeit


----------



## Plan_B (1 Mai 2019)

Was ist schon ein "richtig" dimensionierter Speicher?
Das weiss man erst nach vielen jahren in der Immobilie. Wichtigster Punkt ist die Erziehung der Frauen (resp. Rest der Familie). Wann steht WW mit welcher Temperatur zur Verfügung ohne Berücksichtigung solarer Einflüsse.
Wer seiner Familie angewöhnt hat, dass von 00:00-23:59 heißes Dusch/Badewasser sofort zur Verfügung steht hat wenig Optimierungspotential. Bei mir sind es jahrelang antrainierte Zeiten, zu denen das Wasser warm ist. Ausserhalb dieser Zeiten nur von März-Oktober durch die solare Durchheizung.

Der Schichtspeicher hat den Vorteil physikalisch zu funktionieren. Da muss auch wenig geregelt werden. Durch die geringe TWW-Menge (bei mir 55 Liter) gilt er auch als Legionellensicher.

Deltamikeair möchte hochwertig veredelte Energie (Solarstrom) verheizen. Das ist mitnichten das gleiche Thema.


----------

